# Noises and stretching her neck out while bathing. Getting worried.



## Doris (Jun 28, 2013)

Sulcata hatchling just started with daily soaks and misting, and she is now making a kinda squeak, and has bubbles occasionally come out of her mouth. She is also stretching her neck out really far while in the soak. Am I being paranoid, or is something wrong with her? I haven't seen her poop in a few days as well. Feeding her mustard cress, romaine, pumpkin, and mixed greens lately. I have no vet for her here in Dubai, so whatever I can do it has to be by me.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: RE: Noises and stretching her neck out while bathing. Getting worried.*



Doris said:


> Sulcata hatchling just started with daily soaks and misting, and she is now making a kinda squeak, and has bubbles occasionally come out of her mouth. She is also stretching her neck out really far while in the soak. Am I being paranoid, or is something wrong with her? I haven't seen her poop in a few days as well. Feeding her mustard cress, romaine, pumpkin, and mixed greens lately. I have no vet for her here in Dubai, so whatever I can do it has to be by me.



Are these bubbles coming out while she is soaking, or does your tort appear to have a "snotty nose"... mucus?

What are the four important temperatures in your tort's enclosure? Warm end, cool end, directly under the basking lamp and overnight minimum?


----------



## Greg T (Jun 28, 2013)

My little guys do all sorts of weird stuff during their soaks, including stretching their necks out and pulling their heads way in. That is usually followed by a poop. Some of them just stretch all their legs way out and enjoy the warm water like a SPA.

Bubble out of the mouth are not a problem usually. Could be air released after getting a drink. If the bubbles are coming out of the nose with some mucus like Doris mentioned then you may have a problem to deal with.


----------



## Doris (Jun 28, 2013)

I haven't seen any mucus. And I have her kept out side were the temp is usually around 100, in the shade all day. She is in her hide a lot which I keep watering down, and pull her out to mist and soak twice a day. She is not eating much, but I did just change her environment, so maybe she is still adjusting?


----------

